# Multi use tool- Router planer, panel saw, What else?



## RockyBlue (Jan 10, 2011)

*Multi use tool- Router planer, panel saw, What else?*



















This is my take on a design by TZH of his router planer. I got the honor to tour his shop in the Rocky Mountains of beautiful Colorado a couple weeks ago and saw his setup. The gears in my machinist head started turning ( or grinding) immediately. I came up with this version using off the shelf parts available to anyone. I looked into making the rails with round shafts and linear bearings, but the cost was too high and rigidity was not good enough. The material used is extruded aluminum from the 8020 brand. The cross rails slide on UHMW pads on the bearing blocks. I figured that would be low maintenance with gobs of sawdust. I designed it to be built by any joe woodworker with a drill press or a steady hand drill. The tooling plate can hold any number of tools. By bolting a router to it with a dust collection hose and a long handle, I plan on facing down large tabletops. My other plan was to bolt a skill saw to it, lock down one axis and it becomes a panel saw. The locking handles can stop movement on either the x or y axis to make long straight cuts, dado's, etc. The upright rails will be bolted to the sides of the 4×4 legs of the work table( not pictured). I will drill a series of holes 3/4" apart for the 10' rails to sit on pins. Each tool will have it's own plate to bolt to the carriage. I will make these from scrap aluminum I have , but they could by made from a stout hardwood.

All parts pictured quoted at $833. The work table with 2 layers of 3/4 4'x8' mdf will cost around $100 or less. So for $930 you can have a router planer capable of 4.5'x 10' travel, and a panel saw. Or I could spend $1500 on a panel saw and $2-4000 on a big planer that still can't plane my tables.

Does anyone have any ideas for other tools that could be bolted to this contraption?

If anyone wants the parts list to build a similar one, I can forward it to you, It may be a while till I have the dough to build this. I did just get a SCM planer, so I will be tinkering with that in the mean time.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, I would be interested in a parts list. I have toyed with the idea of a panel saw for a long time and just couldn't find the materials cheap enough. Maybe I can help find a source. I have a few connections.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude, I just knew you'd come up with something. Looks great. Like you said, though, it might take awhile to come up with the cash to make one. What an improvement on mine!

TZH


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Make some locking stops and it becomes a dado cutter.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

That is great! I'd love to try that out. I assume the shop floor or whatever the guide is sitting on (something flat like mdf) would have to be flat for this to have precision?


----------



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

might want to take a look at the torque work center. it has ways to attach a router, circ saw and other tools.


----------



## RockyBlue (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, the Torque Work Center looks very useful and I think it has enough travel to do my tables. Just wonder what the price tag is?


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Found the following website with the pricing info on Torque Work Centre:

http://www.woodworksupplies.com.au/category313_1.htm

Think I'll be staying with my home DIY design if and until I can afford your upgrade.

Just thought you'd be interested.

TZH


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been thinking about a router planer setup. I can use routers for a bunch of things, the planer is a one use item. Space and money says router planer is the smarter way to go.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I was looking at getting this setup from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002UZGUSY?m=A2PM1IA2LE1QET

Could it be adapted to what you want?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Woodhaven makes a model. That goes 51" wide. It looks to me like you make your own siderails for length.

Planing Sleds


----------



## DBR_Lumber (Aug 9, 2020)

It's been 9 years- did you build it?


----------



## DBR_Lumber (Aug 9, 2020)

I would love the 3D files if you still have them


----------



## shawnm67 (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't know if you ever check this thread or if you will see this. I want to make something similar to flatten cutting boards. I have a 12 1/2 inch planer but I have some requests for larger cutting boards. Do you happen to have the parts list and links of where to get the material?


----------



## RockyBlue (Jan 10, 2011)

> I don t know if you ever check this thread or if you will see this. I want to make something similar to flatten cutting boards. I have a 12 1/2 inch planer but I have some requests for larger cutting boards. Do you happen to have the parts list and links of where to get the material?
> 
> - shawnm67


Shawn I'm pretty sure I have to list somewhere, I'll look for it this weekend.


----------



## DBR_Lumber (Aug 9, 2020)

I built something very similar, and have been using it for a couple months. I will have a youtube video on it eventually.










I don't know how helpful it would be, but here is a bill of materials for that build
Bill of Materials.xlsx


----------



## RockyBlue (Jan 10, 2011)

DBR_Lumber Looks greart, I would love to see the video once you have one!


----------



## ghumes (4 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread but would you please forward a parts list and possible pics. I would love to build one of these in my garage! You can contact me at [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

There is a link in post #16 that gives the list of parts


----------



## ghumes (4 mo ago)

PCDub said:


> There is a link in post #16 that gives the list of parts


Thank you! You can get the extruded aluminum (and all of the other parts) for considerably less cost on Aliexpress.com


----------

